# (V) EKL Alpenföhn Großglockner OVP !!



## masterofut64 (24. Juni 2011)

*(V) EKL Alpenföhn Großglockner OVP !!*

*Hier verkaufe ich noch einen OVP **EKL Alpenföhn Großglockner 
*


Zustand einwandfrei, da nur einmal ausgepackt und wieder eingepackt.

Schreibt in den Thread mal eure Preisvorstellung.!


Danke

Privatverkauf, daher keine Garantie, Keine Gewährleistung, Kein Rückgabe


----------



## masterofut64 (28. Juni 2011)

Vhb 29,-€


----------



## masterofut64 (30. Juni 2011)

So Verkauft wird woanders....

Kann geschlossen werden


----------

